# Goodbye Bosco



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank You to everyone who takes the time to read this.
My Bosco was killed by my foster dog in mid September.
It has taken a while for me to overcome my immense guilt from his awful and tragic death. I have missed him dearly...I miss him the most at night when he would softly purr me to sleep! 2 months have passed by now and I got a new kitty yesterday...I hope that will be o.k. with my Bosco boy!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh my, how tragic. No wonder you'd been out of the forum for a little bit. I hope all is well, Dawn -- congratulations on the new addition. Bosco may have been a cat that wanted to live without other cats, but I'm sure he's glad you found another cat to give your love.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank You...

My signature is freaking me out! It has been so long since I have logged on that I forgot about his picture there. I look forward to joining you all again in the forum. I have been missing everyone and sulking by myself.
ForJazz and Dr. Jean were WONDERFUL to spend time chatting with me right after the incident occured. ForJazz happened to be online on her instant messenger the day after Bosco's death.....she was the BEST!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

oh Dawn, Poor poor Bosco.

I am so sorry. That must have been terrible for you. I know it is not the same but Malcolm ate one of my budgies who escaped the cage when no one was home in July. It is so sad to loose one pet to another...it is very hard  

Your post brings tears to my eyes because you feel guilty.Please don't beat yourself up. Bosco wouldn't have wanted that!

I am so glad to hear that you have gotten another kitty. I hope that he/she can bring some happiness your way.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm am so sorry to hear that; it is a truly tragic way to loose your kitty. I agree, please don't feel guilty. My thoughts are with you, and I hope you enjoy your new kitty; I'm sure Bosco would be happy for you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dawn. I'm so glad you're back. This is such a tragedy, but you intended only good for both animals, so you mustn't feel guilty. You are keeping Bosco's name in our minds and in your heart, so he is not really gone. Someday, I'm certain you will see him and hear his purr again. God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear that. RIP poor Bosco. I was wondering where you'd gone. Glad you're back, and look forward to stories about the new kitty. Also, maybe later you'll want to share more good memories of Bosco.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks you guys! 

My new kitty came to sleep next to me overnight....
It was very 'bittersweet'


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh Dawn, I am so very sorry about Bosco.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Bosco. I can't believe it. My heartfelt condolences to you. But I am very happy you have a kitten too. I know what you mean about bittersweet. I have 2 new cats (plus one resident) and we still miss our Harley who passed this past July.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

This had been my first time 'foster' experience with a dog.
I have 2 dogs of my own and they are very cat friendly.

I had it in my heart for a long time to open my home to a dog in need and have them live in our home until the animal shelter could find a permanent placement. We have the time, space, $ and love.

I had the dog Buddy for about 7 weeks before he killed Bosco.
I knew he did not like the cat...but did not expect him to kill him.
I will forever blame myself for allowing this dog into my home.

Because of this...I will not be fostering any other dogs in the future.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dawn, I understand how you feel. I believe the shelter should never have placed a dog who disliked cats in your home. God bless. This is not your fault!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh Dawn  I'm so sorry to hear about Bosco! It's so sad and tragic. I'm all teary here  

I've been thinking about you lately and wondering where you were - I'm very glad to see you back on the boards.

In terms of your new kitty - I'm sure Bosco would want you to have a kitty friend to hug and kiss. Aren't kitties wonderful that way! My Norville seemed to know exactly when I was feeling blue or sick, or just needed a cuddle (I miss that so much!). Glad to hear you found and saved a sweetie.

(((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Dawn, I'm so sorry about Bosco.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Dawn,

I am so sorry about Bosco, I saw the new kitty in your sig in another post, i can't usually bring myslef to come into the rainbow bridge, as i can not leave without to many tears. But i had to find out what happened to your lovely kitty. I am so sorry, what a hard thing to go to, I am so glad you found another kitten to love.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Dawn,

I haven't been around for awhile either, and I reluctantly came to thi board to see if anyone had lost any of their babies.....I am still in shock that Bosco was one of them.  I am so, so sorry.....and am thinking about you. *HUGS*


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm sorry about you're loss . Are/were you a Third Watch fan? There's a charater on there named Bosco[relli]...used to my fav. show....



> I will forever blame myself for allowing this dog into my home.


Don't blame yourself, it was beyond you're control, there was no way to predict what would happen. I know how you feel though-- I feel guilty for letting Max out that X-mas morning-- within the hour he was shot and killed... But you have to realize it's beyond you're contol...


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I had no idea, and I realize this is abit late, but I'm sooo sooo sorry.


----------

